# Celebrities discussed on here that I've morphed



## Caleb (Jul 22, 2009)

So I've read a few times on the boards about celebrities some of you would like to see fattened up. I know this isn't to everyone's taste, but for those who do like to indulge in such fantasies, here are some morphs I have done. I'll add some more further down the page too. If you like them and can think of any other celebs you might want to see enlarged, or maybe even yourself or a girlfriend (with permission of course) I'd be happy to have a go in my spare time.
Enjoy! 

View attachment geri-halliwell-53 copy.jpg


View attachment kellyclarksonv2 copy.jpg


View attachment marilyntop2 copy.jpg


View attachment rachel-mcadams-picture-3v2 copy.jpg


View attachment silkv2 copy.jpg


----------



## Caleb (Jul 22, 2009)

A few more... 

View attachment KeiraKnightleyv2.jpg


View attachment liz hurley copy.jpg


View attachment redxina.jpg


View attachment tiffaniv2 copy.jpg


----------



## docilej (Jul 22, 2009)

Keep up the great work. Any chance for a Dolly Parton or more superheroes?!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pics it would be nice if you had told us who they were.


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellent work, thank you for sharing!


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 23, 2009)

May I put in a request for a Bettie Page?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 23, 2009)

Superheroes and Bettie Page I'm sure I can do


----------



## Caleb (Jul 23, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Nice pics it would be nice if you had told us who they were.



Left to right and then down...
Geri Halliwell, Kelly Clarkson
Marilyn Monroe, Rachel MacAdams,
Silk Spectre

Kiera Knightley, Liz Hurley, Christina Aguilera
Tiffany Amber Thiessen


----------



## Jigen (Jul 23, 2009)

Great work! I absolutely love Marylin Monroe's morph! It seems a real pic. How did you do it?


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 23, 2009)

I really appreciate the Rachel McAdams morph. She's one of my favorite actresses and have I often wondered what she might look like chubby. Extremely cute!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 24, 2009)

The last pic is nice she is so cute.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone. It's all done in photoshop, mainly using the warp tool.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 24, 2009)

*Oh this is a fun thread!!!! I'd love to see some super skinny supermodels in fat-form, like Christie Brinkley, or Kate Moss, Cindy Crawford, or Gisele Bundchen. *


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 24, 2009)

Seeing skinny supermodels fat has been a dream of mine since I was a high school freshman!


----------



## Caleb (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello Caleb, could you please answer a couple of questions for me? Is there a certain Photoshot program that you use and do you think it's still available? Thanks!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 25, 2009)

Geri got hot!
Marilyn... always a favorite. Just better.
Oh, and Christina, looked great.
Where's Angelina???


----------



## Caleb (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt L. said:


> Hello Caleb, could you please answer a couple of questions for me? Is there a certain Photoshot program that you use and do you think it's still available? Thanks!



I'm using CS2, I don't work in the industry anymore, but I think they are still using CS3. I've been told there is very little difference though.


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you for the advice Caleb. You're really an outstanding artist. Hope you'll continue sharing more of your work with us.


----------



## pooman88 (Sep 20, 2009)

Can you pleeeeeease do Olivia Munn or Megan Fox?


----------



## Tracii (Sep 20, 2009)

Rocker Lita Ford would look soo good about 100 lbs heavier.Try that one please.


----------



## KatyKaty (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you take requests? I'd LOVE one of myself for motivational purposes! Please let me know.


----------



## wolfpersona (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn Hot morphs.:smitten: I would have wached 90210 more often if Tiffany Amber Thiessen gained that weight.:smitten: Awesome Marylin Monroe:wubu: God I wish the pagents had bbw babes.


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Caleb, I hope you'll continue to share your wonderful morphs with us!


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

That's one of the best Marilyn morphs I've ever seen.


----------



## Miabi (Apr 11, 2010)

Would you also be willing to do males?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 3, 2011)

I now have a few more morphs on my new websiite *bbwaudiostories.com*, hope you enjoy! 

View attachment christinasmall.jpg


View attachment katyperrysmall.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 23, 2011)

*Excellent work on your Morphing keep it up!*


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Jun 24, 2011)

Whoa! Nice work!


----------



## chopper (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello, I'd greatly appreciate a morph of Fergie from the "Meet Me Halfway" or "Imma Be" Black Eyed Peas music video.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 11, 2011)

*You did a good job Morphing these Celebrities*


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 12, 2011)

*The pictures are amazing keep posting the Celebs that you're morphing*


----------

